# مجموعة كتب عن معالجة النفط الرطب Wet Crude Treatment



## NOC_engineer (19 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الملف التالي هو ملف مضغوط يحتوي 8 كتب عن 
معالجة النفط الرطب Wet Crude Treatment
يمكنكم تحميله من هــنا


----------



## eliker bahij (11 مارس 2016)

The nlink is not working.
?Could you add another mirror, please


----------

